# All 3.2 kernels break usb wireless using the r8712u driver

## wrc1944

I have a work-around hack that works, but it's not a real fix (basics described below).

Here's what I posted on the Arch bugzilla discussion about this known problem, where there are some helpful comments.  Anyone interested can follow the discussion at 

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/27996  or if they have more insight on this nagging problem, please post here.

Also mentioned on the 3.2 kernel bugs & quirks thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901702.html

 *Quote:*   

> Comment by (wrc1944) - Wednesday, 01 February 2012, 02:40 GMT-5 — Edit
> 
> This r8712u usb wireless problem has plagued me for weeks on countless 3.2.x kernels, on several Gentoo systems, and with Arch, Mageia Cauldron, and a few other distros.
> 
> I'm using this: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter (Rosewill RNX-N180UBE b/g/n 300mps wireless adapter)
> ...

 

----------

